# SENA DELAYED AGAIN



## DET63 (Aug 26, 2009)

> Posted on 21 August 2009 by Railways Africa Editor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## DET63 (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's some information as to why the condition of the Sena railway is of more than passing interesting to train and railway buffs:



> Although a large portion of Mozambique's infrastructure is still damaged and/or infested with landmines, the key piece of infrastructure is the Sena Railway since a majority of Mozambique's valuable resources lie in its path. The Sena runs northwest from the port of Beira through the forests and national parks of Sofala, branches off into the rich agriculture land of Zambezia, and proceeds to the mineral resources of Tete. The potential of the region is staggering by any standard but it will only remain potential until the landmines are removed and the Sena Railway is fully rehabilitated. Below are a few examples of how the Sena will allow the region to reach its potential:
> 
> Coal mines in the Tete province remain closed as there is currently no viable way to transport the coal to markets. This arid, dry province relies almost entirely on their rich mineral resources and desperately needs the thousands of jobs that will be created when the Sena is reopened and mining resumes.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## DET63 (Sep 20, 2009)

It would be nice if these countries could develop an integrated, high-quality rail infrastructure to do the following:


Promote trade within and between them.

Enable capital and natural resources to be moved about efficiently.

Improve the quality and living standards for tens if not hundreds of millions of currently impoverished people.

Allow countries to stand on their own feet without the need for foreign aid.

Eliminate or at least reduce the economic and political sparks to civil and international wars.


----------



## George Harris (Sep 22, 2009)

DET63 said:


> It would be nice if these countries could develop an integrated, high-quality rail infrastructure to do the following:
> 
> Promote trade within and between them.
> 
> ...


Would be nice, but is not going to happen until the groups in these countries that feel that they must rule the country or destroy it if they can't rule it are themselves destroyed.


----------



## DET63 (Sep 23, 2009)

George Harris said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice if these countries could develop an integrated, high-quality rail infrastructure to do the following:
> ...


Unfortunately, that seems to be true for a lot of problems in many African countries.


----------

